# RMC In 2 Years...



## d3boy2002 (8 Jul 2009)

Hi,

My name is Benedict and I'm new here. I've been interested in attending RMC for a long time now, and have been researching quite a bit. I'm still in grade 10 (moving on to grade 11) so I still have a long time to fix anything that might be an issue, hence the reason for this post. I plan to enter with the Regular Officer Training Plan when I finish high school. I was wondering if anyone could give me a few pointers on how I'm doing, extra-curricular wise. My marks in grade 10 were awful at a 66 average (I never really thought of school as important, but now I have turned a new leaf) but I plan to make my average near the high 80's or low 90's for grades 11 and 12. 

My extra-curricular as follows. Keep in mind that this is not at all a serious attempt at a formal resume. Its just a list of factors that may help my application..:

Physical:
- House League Soccer for 2 years (2002-2003)
- Regular Gym Attendance (working out and cardio)
- Go-kart racing (won trophy for 3rd in championship)
- Finished Swimming up to level 10. Skipped 2 levels.

Leadership:
- Junior Lifeguard Club for 2 years
- Worked for my dad as vice president, helping with paperwork and moving boxes
- Piano teacher for 1 student
- Parent of a puppy for 1.5 years and counting (Maybe irreverent point? )

French:
- French Immersion for 3 years (grades 5-7)
- Finished grade 9 french with honors

Academics:
- 66 Average in grade 10 (Ouch)
-Almost nothing in this area-

Volunteer/Jobs:
- Worked for my dad
- Worked at a car garage
- Playing Organ at church (starting now. Plan to play up to grade 12)

Other/Unclassified:
- Played Piano for 5 years (and counting), 1 year professionally. Won 2 1st place awards in "Kiwanis of Greater Toronto" piano competitions and played in the "Niagara International Music Festival of 2007".
- Attending ground school for flight training. Plan to earn Private Pilot License by 2011.
- Plan to earn Car Racing License at Bridgestone Racing Academy by 2011.
- Won many medals (around 12) and a trophy from Go-Kart Racing
- Soloed in many school concerts with Clarinet.


I am also thinking of joining cadets if that would help me significantly. However, I'm quite hesitant due to my old age  .

Anything else I can do to bump my chances of getting in, other than raising my marks? I know this isn't the best "application" out there.

As for my ultimate goal, I would like to join the Air Force and work as a pilot. I wear glasses, but I can undergo laser eye surgery if required.

Thanks in advance,
Benedict Park


----------



## Biathloneil (8 Jul 2009)

Join Air Cadets. My son loves it. He's presently attending Glider School. Same age. The skills you will learn are priceless.
Cheers,
Neil


----------



## 40below (8 Jul 2009)

There are a lot of complicating factors in getting into RMC, some beyond your control, but they value leadership and athletics as much as grades. You won't find many OCs who spent their high school years maintaining a 96 per cent average to the exclusion of all else, they don't do well there. The ones I know who seem to be doing the best are good students, but more importantly, well-rounded kids.

Cadets won't hurt, nor will volunteering for anything else you can get your hands on (and more than the government-mandated minimum for HS.) Don't get your heart too set on being a pilot and nothing less, though, as a search of this forum will show.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jul 2009)

Yes, improve your academics.  You might want to get a bit more on the job list (besides "working for dad") to show responsibility and above all else, think of trades _other_ than pilot in case that doesn't pan out.

Having a dog does not make you a leader, but good try!


----------



## d3boy2002 (8 Jul 2009)

Hi, thanks for your quick replies.

Although piloting would be my top choice, I wouldn't mind being a foot soldier. As for
volunteering, I'd probably get at least 104 hours of community service by the time I finish grade 12.
I haven't thought about getting a part-time job except maybe working for the reserves. I don't know if that will be the ideal thing to do in my situation, nor am I sure if joining the reserves would further complicate my intentions to join as an ROTP. 

Aside from these, is there anything else I can do to add on to what I have now?


----------



## gcclarke (8 Jul 2009)

I always highly suggest to people thinking of joining the regular force X number of years down the road to join the reserves in the meantime. It will help give you a feel for the organization, so could ultimately help you pick a trade the suits you best. And, of course, it's all pensionable time, which down the road you will certainly appreciate. 

As for the pilot / glasses thing, you're either going to have to get your eyes zapped before you'll be considered as a viable candidate to become a pilot, or you'll have to pick a few other acceptable trades. There's more than enough of them out there. A stop by the recruiting centre to discuss possible options couldn't hurt. As others have mentioned, you just might not want to pin all your hopes and dreams on becoming a pilot, as there is a severe training backlog, thus fewer positions open, thus very tight competition for those positions. People who are otherwise very good applicants are, lately, not making the cut, not because they are unacceptable candidates, but merely because they didn't shine as much as some others.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Jul 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> As for the pilot / glasses thing, you're either going to have to get your eyes zapped before you'll be considered as a viable candidate to become a pilot, or you'll have to pick a few other acceptable trades.



That is incorrect. It stoped being valid quite some time ago now so stop perpetuating something that is no longer true.


----------



## Brasidas (8 Jul 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> I always highly suggest to people thinking of joining the regular force X number of years down the road to join the reserves in the meantime. It will help give you a feel for the organization, so could ultimately help you pick a trade the suits you best. And, of course, it's all pensionable time, which down the road you will certainly appreciate.



Agreed. You're old enough to be a reservist. It'll give you a better feel for the organization than cadets will.


----------



## Marshall (8 Jul 2009)

Marks do not mean as much as being well rounded from what I heard and saw during my process. Another accepted ROTP applicant that I know had a friend who also applied with him, whom (said) he had something along the lines of a 96% average, but was lacking in all the other areas - he was not accepted. Its good to have had a job, sports, etc. I'd say anything to show you have had varied experiences throughout growing up and have developed well throughout them would help you get in.

But really, it all just depends on how you fair up against everyone else who applies that year.. Just keep on improving your resume until then


----------



## chris_log (8 Jul 2009)

Join the reserves. 

It gives you insight into the CF, gives you a leg up on the other officer candidates during your training and it also gives you a very generous financial benefit when you move over to the regs (you'll get paid far more than the normal OCdt salary, which is like taking a vow of poverty).


----------



## d3boy2002 (9 Jul 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> That is incorrect. It stoped being valid quite some time ago now so stop perpetuating something that is no longer true.



So are you saying that the policy of the air force and laser eye surgery has changed again, to disapprove air force candidates if they have had laser eye surgery?

Also, I still have 3 months to go to turn 16 but joining the reserves for the second semester of 2009/2010 was a very real consideration for me. The problem with this is that I read in some posts on this website that the reserves won't help as much as people would think, application-wise.

As for being accepted into the air force, I read (again, on this site) that there is a 2 year "wash-out" period or something like that. I don't know the exact meaning but I assumed that this would mean there would be a period of 2 years where the need for pilots would decrease, before spiking again.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jul 2009)

d3boy2002 said:
			
		

> So are you saying that the policy of the air force and laser eye surgery has changed again, to disapprove air force candidates if they have had laser eye surgery?



 :brickwall:

Try reading the post i quoted......

No. What i am saying is that one who wishes to be a pilot does not have to get his/her eyes laser blasted. One can be a V2, wear glasses and still become a pilot. The policy of excluding anyone with less that 20/20 uncorected has gone by way of the dodo some time ago.

This shouldnt be news to anyone. Its only been the subject of a million threads that likely ended up being merged to gether.


----------



## d3boy2002 (9 Jul 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> :brickwall:
> 
> Try reading the post i quoted......
> 
> ...



Oh sorry . It's easy to become paranoid when your dream career is at stake!


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jul 2009)

d3boy2002 said:
			
		

> Oh sorry . It's easy to become paranoid when your dream career is at stake!



Don't put all your eggs in one basket.  Read some of the threads on here about how crushed people were when they didn't get a particular trade they wanted.

Expect the worst but hope for the best.  :nod:


----------



## gcclarke (9 Jul 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> :brickwall:
> 
> Try reading the post i quoted......
> 
> ...



I'm sorry about that. I guess I was working off an old reference. On the CF Health Services webpage, they have a section on Medical Standards (CFP 154). 

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/default-eng.asp

It, specifically Annex E, outlines that the minimum Vision Category standard for pilots is V1. Is this website out of date then (It is from 2005), and do you perhaps have a link to a more current reference? 

If that reference is indeed correct, then the Vision Category and Acuity thread (http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/31590.0.html) seems to indicate that you can still receive V1 as long as your dominant eye is no worse than -0.25, and your weaker eye is no worse than -0.5. So it seems to me to be possible that some people wearing glasses could still become pilots, however that would still require them to have good enough eyesight to be rated as a V1.


----------



## gcclarke (9 Jul 2009)

Never mind. Found the reference. CANFORGEN 128/07 CAS 033 251550Z JUL 07
CHANGES TO AIRCREW SELECTION STANDARDS

It's a shame this change hasn't yet been reflected in the Health Services documentation. Especially since most people when looking up medical standards, wouldn't think to look in a 2 year old CANFORGEN.

Actual CANFORGEN's been posted in page three of the "Vision requirements for Pilots have changed" thread at http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/64089.30.html

Once again, sorry for causing such a fuss.


----------

